# National Field Network



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Is anybody having paying issues with NFN? Since mid-may I've done roughly 20k of work and only have been paid out roughly $900. I've done roughly 200 since then and only been paid out for 4. Was told on Friday they cut checks every Friday and I was to receive one for about 2k. For a Mom and Pop business thats a good chunk. Havent got a check in 2 weeks. Can anybody tell me their experience with NFN and how they pay. Wondering if I I'm starting to get in too deep. Our contract says 35 days not nearly 60 !


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We did a $3,500.00 tree removal for them a few months back. They zeroed out our invoice and we have not been paid. We keep getting told the check is coming and each week no check.


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

their pay is always at least 60 days from the invoice date.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

I did a land clearing type of job for them 2 weeks ago worth $2k. Now I'm getting worried I won't see my money till Sept. Of course these idiots are getting paid from their clients within 15-30 days so I don't know what the deal is. I figure that these Natty's hold payment for 30-60 days in an interest bearing account and collect additional funds off our money. What all these natty's do is screw us at every turn. They wonder why they can't keep contractors, wonder why they lose contracts and the list goes on and on. If they can pay their employees every 2 weeks immediately, why can't they pay their contractors the same way??


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

tak said:


> I did a land clearing type of job for them 2 weeks ago worth $2k. Now I'm getting worried I won't see my money till Sept. Of course these idiots are getting paid from their clients within 15-30 days so I don't know what the deal is. I figure that these Natty's hold payment for 30-60 days in an interest bearing account and collect additional funds off our money. What all these natty's do is screw us at every turn. They wonder why they can't keep contractors, wonder why they lose contracts and the list goes on and on. If they can pay their employees every 2 weeks immediately, why can't they pay their contractors the same way??


They aren't holding our money. It takes forever for them to get paid as well.


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

Craiglist if they are not holding your money then why did you state in the earlier post they keep telling you the check is coming and it has never came yet Sounds like to me somebody is holding something are you would have done received the check and went to the bank with it


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Nfn isnt a CL regional or local prying on others. In the past I worked for NFN through a regional and then mid may I got on directly with NFN. Hud rates less discount. Ive never had a national pay this far out including SG


----------



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

*Nfn*

We were with them last year not only did the not pay all there bills they kept zeroing out orders. I finally told them to go fly a kit. they still owe me about $300. that I will never see. Hope they crash and Burn


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

browneyedgirl said:


> Craiglist if they are not holding your money then why did you state in the earlier post they keep telling you the check is coming and it has never came yet Sounds like to me somebody is holding something are you would have done received the check and went to the bank with it


If I believed that NFN or any other national was just delaying payment for kicks I would definitely get out of this business. They have issues getting paid just the same as we do. 

I am still trying to wrap my head around why we as contractors let nationals exist? We have been doing more and more realtor work and some jobs for relocation companies. It's refreshing to get paid when the job is done, not take any pics, and the only paperwork is the contract for each project.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

What banks are they doing work for? They are a national? Why do you think they aren't getting paid either? Never done work for NFN


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

They deal with reverse mortgages. RMS AND NSM. WAS told today that my balance is pretty high and that only $1800 is in my account ready for dispursement. Mid May dates being paid. Never had a problem like this with nfr, safeguard or 5 brothers. They paid hud rates less 25 percent.


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone get paid yet? We are sub-contracted with a company that does business with them. We haven't done any work yet.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Forever,

Yes I recently got 2 checks from them. What company do you work for that subs from NFN?


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

We w ere working for ISS, but I guess they lost them. We were contacted by another contractor called the structure group but we haven't done any work for them yet. what state are you in


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I am being told that next week I will get a check. I was told this on Monday so it must be really tough to cut a check there if it takes 2 weeks.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

I work directly for NFN. I had to do a lot of complaining to get my checks recently but I was informed that they actually pay out 45-60 days. 
I use to work for a sub of ISS doing NFN but I said screw that and went directly. Was told ISS got fired by a rep 3 weeks ago. I cover north east central florida area.


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

How do we get on directly with NFN? Do they require you to cover a large area? We were cover Marion,Sumter, and Levy counties.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Forever

nfn use to supply me with over 200 grass cuts in 3 counties and hundreds of inspections as well for 2 months straight then in the last 30 days cut my volume in half, infact i dont even cover my home county for them ! Always have to wonder when and where my checks are. Never have to do that with nfr, cyprexx or safeguard. Sure you might be able to get in with nfn with a small area like i did but they check your background and credit as well. It took me 2 months to come on board. If your looking for work i might be able to supply you with a few contacts for your area.


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you for the info. I guess I won't be contacting them, and yes if we are looking for work. It will be apprecitated to get any help you can give us.


----------

